# Switching from Tier 2 ICT Dependent to Tier 2 General



## narayan1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,
Can I switch from an Tier 2 ICT Dependent visa to a Tier 2 General Visa?
Do I have to wait for 12 months (cooling off period)?
and do I need to apply from Home country (India)?

In UK immigration website at one place its mentioned that cooling off is applicable if you re apply for a Tier 2 ICT but at another place it simply says that there is a cooling off period for Tier 2 without specifying ICT or General.
Guess its a common question but getting conflicting answers

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No you can't. The only PBS dependants who can switch in UK are partners of Tier 4 students. You apply in India but there's no cooling-off period.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ile/477879/Tier_2_Policy_Guidance_11_2015.pdf Page 7 and 8


----------



## narayan1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you very much for the super fast response.
Thanks for link too.
In Page 22, Point 73. it states
Please note that if you have had a grant of leave for entry clearance, leave to enter or
remain as a Tier 2 Migrant at any time during the 12 months immediately before your date of
application, unless you were only being sponsored in Tier 2 (as recorded by the Certificate
of Sponsorship) for a period of three months or less, you will not be able to apply for further
leave under Tier 2 unless one of the following applies...

Is there some ambiguity in cooling off period? Apologies for this repeat question
Thanks once again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That only applies to the actual Tier 2 visa holder, not to dependants.


----------



## narayan1 (Jan 21, 2016)

thanks ! good day


----------



## vimaltripathy (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,
Person X = was on Tier2 ICT Migrant - Long term visa for 3 years. Then he switched to Dependent of Tier2 ICT Migrant and started working for a company for 6 months.

In order to switch from "Dependent of Tier2 ICT Migrant" to "Tier2 General" as the company is ready to sponsor, does he/she have to wait for 6 more months to complete 12 months cooling off period from the switch (Tier2 ICT migrant to Tier2 ICT dependent)?

Thanks,
Vimal


----------

